# Which acoustic panels?



## cruzmisl (Jul 1, 2007)

Hi All,

I am going to add quite a few acoustic panels to my room but am undecided between two companies. I am thinking of either http://www.gikacoustics.com/ or http://www.readyacoustics.com/. Both are similarly priced but I think the readyacoustic panels might look a bit better. Any opinions as far as which ones perform better or potentially perform better?

I will say I spoke at length with Bryan from GIK and he was VERY helpful so +1 for GIK. He suggested about 12 panels and a bass trap in a corner. 

Thanks for any advice.

Joe


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

You should also consider Real Traps. Ethan, though a little bass trap crazy, is a very friendly and knowledgable guy who is active in the online community.

www.realtraps.com

As far as performance, a real company will have test results for you to compare. As far as aesthetics, only you can judge that, but don't underestimate their importance. If you aren't happy in your room with how it looks, you'll never be totally happy with your experience regardless of how good it sounds.


----------



## OvalNut (Jul 18, 2006)

I did my whole room with GIK products. Excellent, excellent results.

Tim
:drive:


----------



## Ethan Winer (Jul 21, 2006)

Joe,



cruzmisl said:


> am undecided between two companies.


If you're looking for budget treatment, definitely GIK over Ready. No contest. 

--Ethan


----------



## cruzmisl (Jul 1, 2007)

Thanks for the replies. I was a little hesitant about readyacoustics simply because they don't have any data to suport their panels. Furthermore, I sent them an email and haven't heard back yet. GIK sent me an email the next day in order to set up a time to discuss my options and they called me! Awesome service. I will likely go with GIK as others have had great results and I am impressed by their service. As far as looks go, the fabric of the ready panels appears better but I haven't seen either in person. The GIK panels have the airspace built in to the panel wheras the ready panels do not, another +1 for GIK 

The realtraps are almost 3 times the price so they are out of the running....


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

Ethan Winer said:


> .....If you're looking for budget treatment, definitely GIK over Ready. No contest....--Ethan


I got mine at another place ... they were cheaper :yes::yes::yes:

But after reading the posts it got me thinking: Is there any difference in the performance of this panels??? ... or doesn't matter. I think if they used fiberglass, a good fabric that doesn't reflect the sound ... any panel will be okay, Right???

I'm just asking this, because the panels I got were very cheap compared to GIK :huh::huh::huh:


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

where did you get them?


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

eugovector said:


> where did you get them?


....:scratchhead::scratchhead: atsacoustics.com :yes::yes:


----------



## Glenn Kuras (Sep 7, 2006)

salvasol said:


> I got mine at another place ... they were cheaper :yes::yes::yes:
> 
> But after reading the posts it got me thinking: Is there any difference in the performance of this panels??? ... or doesn't matter. I think if they used fiberglass, a good fabric that doesn't reflect the sound ... any panel will be okay, Right???
> 
> I'm just asking this, because the panels I got were very cheap compared to GIK :huh::huh::huh:


All I can tell you is look at the numbers. :raped:Also we pride ourselves on giving outstanding service on room set up. 

Glenn


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

Glenn Kuras said:


> All I can tell you is look at the numbers. :raped:Also we pride ourselves on giving outstanding service on room set up. Glenn


:blush::blush::blush: I know you sell good products and have excellent customer service :yes::yes: ... but, when I got my panels my budget didn't allowed me to get yours, that's why I went for what I have.

I think the only way to know if this panels help or not is measuring the sound with and without them to see if there's any difference... :scratch::scratch:


----------



## Glenn Kuras (Sep 7, 2006)

Yes testing the room is the best way, but from just looking at the lab numbers I can tell you without a doubt that sabins per dollar ours are a much better value on the low end. Even without lab numbers I could tell this because the way they build them. 
Sorry if that comes off kind of cocky. :nerd::bigsmile::wave:
Glenn


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

Glenn Kuras said:


> .... Even without lab numbers I could tell this because the way they build them. Sorry if that comes off kind of cocky. :nerd::bigsmile::wave:Glenn


What can I say:dontknow::dontknow: .... this is your area of expertise, I don't know anything about acoustical panels. We, the inexperienced always have to ask others with more experience, that's why I'm grateful to this forum and the members that always help .... :yes::yes::yes:

After my previous post, I went to their website and I found some results of their 4" panels ... but looking at the numbers is hard for me to understand what difference it makes ....what I saw, and I really appreciate if you can post something short and simple about the difference between a panel made of fiberglass and the other with mineral wool :dizzy::dizzy::dizzy: ... according to the description mine are made with mineral wool.


----------



## Ethan Winer (Jul 21, 2006)

salvasol said:


> Is there any difference in the performance of this panels??? ... or doesn't matter. I think if they used fiberglass, a good fabric that doesn't reflect the sound ... any panel will be okay, Right???


Glenn doesn't need my help, but I know he's away and stuck using a laptop so I'll chime in anyway. :devil:

All acoustic panels are not the same. Some vendors use a rigid backing on bass traps because they don't know any better, and that reduces their effectiveness dramatically. Some vendors use fabric that is not appropriate for the chosen task, whether for bass trapping or for first reflections etc. Even when panels perform similarly, the level of expertise you get from a knowledgeable vendor can more than offset the difference in price. Is it worth saving $500 only to find you were badly informed and the entire weekend you spent installing the panels is down the tubes because you have to take half of them down and put them up somewhere else? And so forth.

I'll try not to turn this into too much of an editorial :rolleyesno: but it's worth noting that I often see people who had bought, or plan to buy, cheap treatment ask for advice in forums because they couldn't get a straight answer from the vendor.

--Ethan


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

Ethan Winer said:


> Glenn doesn't need my help, but I know he's away and stuck using a laptop so I'll chime in anyway. :devil:
> 
> All acoustic panels are not the same...


Thank You for the info :T:T:T


----------



## Glenn Kuras (Sep 7, 2006)

Hey Ethan thanks for posting that and yes I am away. FAR WAY in Martinique having a little R and R. Ditto to what Ethan said. :clap:
Really if you are happy with there stuff then I am glad. Not because you bought there stuff :raped: but because you treated your room. Now let me know if you need some bass traps that really work. :joke:
Just kidding. 

Glenn


Glenn


----------



## OvalNut (Jul 18, 2006)

Hardly kidding. GIK Tri-Trap bass traps made a very noticable positive difference in my room. 

No joking, I recorded actual empirical before/after measurements indicating a significant reduction in ringing down to just below 40hz. :nerd:


Tim
:drive:


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

Glenn Kuras said:


> ....Now let me know if you need some bass traps that really work. :joke:
> Just kidding. Glenn


:sob::sob: ... So,You're making fun at my situation??? :boxer::boxer: :rofl2::rofl2:




Yes, I know I need some bass traps, but I been thinking for a long time to use REW (I'm still affraid because I'm not sure if I can handle that) ... I don't want just to install panels everywhere, I want to be sure to know what and where I need them :surrender::surrender::surrender: ....


----------



## Glenn Kuras (Sep 7, 2006)

"I want to be sure to know what and where I need them ...."

Well that is why you should work with a company that can REALLY help you with the room set up if you are not sure. :jiggy:

But like I said I am glad you are making the steps to understanding that room sound is VERY Important.

Glenn


----------



## Guest (Jul 21, 2007)

Glenn Kuras said:


> "I want to be sure to know what and where I need them ...."
> 
> Well that is why you should work with a company that can REALLY help you with the room set up if you are not sure. :jiggy:
> 
> ...



Greetings, 

While I agree that GIK makes a bass trap that absorbs well and that we have recommended for low budget treatment to even OUR customers, I would encourage anyone interested in ANY acoustical absorption company's products to contact the company directly. This will yield the best information possible for the consumer and will give you first-hand knowledge of their products and direct experience with their services. 

Choose products that match your aesthetic desires, customer service needs and budgetary preferences. 


Good luck, 

Joel DuBay
Ready Acoustics


----------

